# Was bedeutet hostbildend?



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ihr wißt es sicher alle und ich hoffentlich auch bald   

Bei einigen Pflanzen steht in der Beschreibung "hostbildend" und das sagt mir so gar nichts. Ich kenne Polster, ich weiß was wuchernd heißt, aber was um himmelswillen sind Hoste?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

hallo susanne,

das sind pflanzen die so eine runde insel bilden die langsam größer wächst -z.b. __ binsen

blöde beschreibung - hoffe du weist was ich meine

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

wie Jürgen bereits erklärt hat, treiben die horstbildenden stets aus der Mutterpflanze neu aus und bilden somit einen "Horst" (Kreis).
Das Gegenteil dazu sind die ausläuferbildenden Pflanzen wie z.B. Seerose, __ Seekanne usw. Diese vermehren sich, indem sie unterirdisch lange Wurzeln bilden, an deren Enden bzw. in gewissen Abständen sich neue Pflanzen (Ableger) entwickeln.

Meine Güte - das war kompliziert zu erklären!    
Ich hoffe, du kannst damit was anfangen.  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo Ihr beiden, 

habs verstanden - ist sozusagen wie wenn man Pudding von der Rührschüssel aus auf den Boden ausgießt - breitet sich von der Mitte her kreisförmig aus   


Vielen Dank Euch!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

...  :yau: 

ich kenn es, weil ich mich auch mit Bambus beschäftige. Da ist es schon wichtig zu wissen welche Sorte man im Garten hat, sonst wuchert es unter der Auffahrt oder sonstwo durch.    uups !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Hi Silke,

auf das Thema wollte ich Dich sowieso noch ansprechen. Gibt es eine Bambusart, die man auch über Winter in einem Gefäß halten kann - oder muß man die alle ins Erdreich einpflanzen, so sie überwintern sollen?

Ich würde gerne einen gaaanz groß wachsenden Bambus auf die 50 cm zwischen Teich und Nachbars-Grenze stellen und aus bekannten Problemen darf da natürlich nix rüberwachsen .....

Haddu Tips?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

bei Bambus gibt es DIE zwei Sorten ( horstbildend = Fargesien oder wuchernd = Phyllostachys), wobei ich die Phyllos schöner finde.
Fargesien wachsen schön buschig, was dir bei deinem Nachbarn ja entgegenkommen würde.   
Grundsätzlich ist Kübelhaltung immer problematisch, weil die meistebn Bambusse im Winter vertrocknen und nicht erfrieren ( Wind und Sonne).
Guck doch mal bei folgenden Seiten:
www.bambus.de ( nicht wundern, das Forum wurde gerade wegn irgendwelcher Idioten, die sich da rumgetrieben haben, geschlossen)
www.bambus-deutschland.de
www.bambustraeume.de

Es gibt noch etliche Seiten mehr, falls dir das nicht reicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Ooooops, Susann,

die Horstbildung ist *DAS *Thema bei Bambus, vor allem in Teichnähe. Du solltest unbeding Fargesien nehmen. Und: Auf 50 cm kannst Du meiner Meinung nach *keinen *Bambus setzen, auch keinen horstbildenden. Der haut Dir alles kurz und klein. Horstbildung darf amn nicht so verstehen, dass der superkompakt bleibt und sich nicht ausbreitet. Langsam, aber mit Gewalt tut er das.

Gleiches gilt für Myriophyllum. Steuen lässt sich die Azsbreitung übrigens *etwas *mit der Wassergabe. Bambus neigt dazu, richtung Wasser zu wachsen, wenn es überall sonst mangels Bewässerung furztrocken bleibt.

Bei der schon genannten HP bambus.de wird sehr schön auch erklärt, welcher Bambus sich wie für Kübel eignet. Silke hat ja auch schon die beiden Hauptrisiken genannt: Nicht nur Frost (dagegen kann man ja relativ leicht etwas machen), sondern vor allem totale Austrocknung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Genau, Stefan !

Im Kübel würde ich eh keinen Bambus halten - da fühlen sie sich nicht wohl. Fargesien bekommen im Laufe der Jahre auch immerhin einen Umfang von bis zu 2 Metern !


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Auch wenn sie zwischen Gartenzaun und Mäuerchen wachsen?

Aber ich werd mich jetzt erstmal über die Links schlau machen - läuft mir ja nicht weg ;-)

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

hallo susanne,

ich weiß nicht warum dir das noch niemand gesagt hat - das wichtigste bei bambus ist daß rundherum und zwar dicht bis ca. 60cm in der erde abgegrentzt ist ansonsten wächst er unbeherschbar von dannen (rizomen)
dafür gibt es im fachhandel extra 5mm folien die den bambus in seinem wuchstrieb aufhalten.
und dann ist dein problem mit dem nachbarn perfekt.

oder stimmt hier was nicht ???

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Mensch - Bambus scheint ja echt das Hammergewächs zu sein - ich glaube das kommt mir erst in Stufe II her - nächstes Jahr - ich werd jetzt erstmal abwarten, was meine Nachbarn zum Zaun sagen, den ich morgen wahrscheinlich hinbasteln (lasse) ....

Aber eines weiß ich jetzt, wenn Bambus, dann nur gaanz vorsichtig und ganz dicke einsperren. Hoffentlich finde ich den Beitrag nächstes Jahr wieder ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

@Jürgen
... haben wir doch !!!
Beim Vergleich wurde es erwähnt, dass die ausläuferbildenden Bambusse `ne Rhizomsperre brauchen.
 @Susanne
Wieviel Platz hast du denn in der Länge?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

sorry silke,
 hab ich überlesen - aber ich denke es war nicht verkehrt nochmal expizit darauf hinzuweisen da es in meinen augen sehr wichtig ist.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

Ja Jürgen, das ist schon sehr wichtig.
Ich kenne Leute, denen ist das Zeug durch die Wand ins Badezimmer gewuchert. Sah zwar toll aus, aber dann...  
Auch durch Asphaltdecken ist es schon gekrochen. Ich hab mir das angetan und jede Menge Sperren im Garten verbuddelt (was tut man nich alles für sein Hobby   )
Die Entschädigung folgt ja ziemlich schnell. Meine Halme wachsen imo ca. 10 cm pro Tag.


----------

